

Ask YC: YNot? Lemonade from Lemons.  - hendler
http://ynotcombinator.com

======
sanj
There's a lot more talking going on than doing.

HN is the community that you already want (need?).

If you've got an idea, just build it.

Stop wasting time wringing your hands and creating new groups.

~~~
hendler
Yup, great community. Yup, building is better than talking.

Personally, I don't think marketing and communication is a waste of time, even
for some one technical - especially when you are bootstrapping. For other
folks, it's a login with OpenID, and a copy/paste of info they already have.
It helps with page rank too.

------
ericb
There's demand from decent startups for the YC advantages which outstrips
their capacity, per pg's posting. I'm not nuts about the Ynotcombinator
concept. I don't see not being in ycombinator as a defining characteristic of
myself or a group I would join.

Chiefly, I'd be interested in ways to get to know angels and find good mentors
and a social/support group environment for startups. (Startupaholics
Anonymous?). I think some of this works best at the local level. If anyone has
suggestions for something like this that exists or they'd like to start, I'm
open to it and in Boston.

~~~
hendler
Yup - YCombinator is simply busy. YNotCombinator is not an anti-group - it's a
pro group - simply another channel to communicate your idea, and hopefully
find an angel. Some submitters don't even have blogs - so I thought... YNot.

Boston already has some great stuff. MIT enterprise forum, 40 colleges and
Universities - pick the talks happening at Business schools. Plenty of
startupaholics there. Meetup.com can be lame for this stuff, or good. I like
craigslist.

~~~
Prrometheus
>simply another channel to communicate your idea

I thought that one of YCombinator's key values was picking good people and
teams, not good ideas.

~~~
hendler
That's a good point actually. I'm just becoming familiar with YCombinator, and
not questioning the selection process. I think this community and the
selection process is working pretty well.

Hoping communicating through YNotCombinator can show that I am a "good person"
and help me attract a good team. Since my stuff is pretty far along, I'm at
the stage where the idea, and proof of concept are fairly mature, and I need
the team and attention.

------
semigeek
The concept aside - the logo needs some work; white text on white waves, hurts
the eyes.

~~~
craig-faber
NewsCup looks good though.

~~~
flyhighplato
I'm not sure what you could be basing that on. I didn't see any demos (or did
I miss a link?). I read a list of features and a vague description in a few
places. You can't really make a judgment either way.

